# Mein Kompakt-Eiweißabschäumer, passend für TF25 und Co.Teichfilter



## Lurchi77 (15. Juni 2012)

Hi zusammen,

erst Mal vielen, vielen Dank für die ganzen Tipps hier im Forum zum Thema Eiweißabschäumer und Co.

Die vielen Tipps haben mich bewogen, meinen eigenen Eiweißabschäumer zu basteln. Denn in meinem Teich habe ich einen kleinen Wasserfall, der für einiges an Schaum sorgt, der sich über den ganzen Teich verteilt hat. Das Problem habe ich mit einer Schwimmsperre (Holzlatte) auf den Bereich des Wasserfalls eingrenzen können. Aber: Schön ist anders!

Also habe ich mir einen Ultra-Low Cost Eiweißabschäumer gebastelt, der in meinen  TF25 Teichfilter von wir-haben-billiger.de passen musste.

Dabei habe ich mich stark am Eiweißabschäumer von docmatze orientiert, den roten Trichter etwa habe ich auch benutzt (gibts im Praktiker als Set in der Krimskramsecke).

Als Sieb habe ich aber einen runden 13cm Pflanzkorb aus dem Teichzubehör benutzt (99 Cent). Klappt wunderbar!!!! Musste nur den oberen Rand abschneiden, damit er ins 100er Rohr passt.

Die Luftzufuhr stellt ein Osaga LK-60 Kolbenkompressor mit insg. drei 5cm Ausstömersteinen (also kein Lindenholz oder sowas).

Dann der große Moment, das Ding in den TF25 gesetzt und geguckt. Am Anfang dachte ich: Mist, da kommt nur Wasser oben aus dem Trichter, bis ich dann gesehen habe, dass das kein Wasser ist, sondern astreiner Schaum, auf den jedes japanische Badehaus neidisch wäre . Bin echt super-happy, dass das auf Anhieb so gut klappt! Aber seht selbst!

Budget des Filters: 10€ + 32€ für das LK-60 Set.


----------



## Lurchi77 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Kompakt-Eiweißabschäumer, passend für TF25 und Co.Teichfilter*

Hi noch mal,

sagt mal, wie viel Liter holt euer Eiweißabschäumer eigentlich so raus?!

Nach 12 Stunden waren es bei mir etwa 1,5 Liter dunkelbraune Flüssigkeit und etwa 5-6 Liter Schwaum, der sich noch nicht zersetzt hat.

Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob das "normal" ist oder bei einem 18.000er Teich nur den berühmten Tropfen auf den heißen Stein darstellt. Was sind da eure Erfahrungen?!

Lasst ihr euren EWS eigentlich die ganze Saison über laufen oder nur in bestimmten Phasen?

Was mir auch noch auffällt: Das was bei mir rauskommt ist tief braun (siehe Foto) und weißer Schaum. Bei anderen kommt richtig grüner Schaum raus und das Wasser ist auch grün?


----------

